
Robotic Manipulation (Online Textbook) - krosaen
http://manipulation.csail.mit.edu/
======
cbames89
The associated lecture videos have been a great source of information for me.
The associated class has assignments that include programming and dockers for
using the Drake environment. Plus, Russ Tedrake is a smart guy who asks great
questions and he's always been willing to answer my questions and emails.

~~~
philzook
I'm not sure I've seen this one before. Are you thinking of Tedrake's other
course and textbook on underactuated robotics here
[http://underactuated.csail.mit.edu/](http://underactuated.csail.mit.edu/) ? I
loved that one. Taught me a ton.

~~~
cbames89
woah, you're totally right. My bad. I just remembered him talking about
manipulation as under-actuated problem. thanks for the catch.

------
msadowski
That’s amazing, thanks for sharing. I’ll definitely feature it in Weekly
Robotics!

~~~
dhon_
Thank you for Weekly Robotics, it's an amazing resource

------
hcrisp
I'm working through Lynch and Park's text, _Modern Robotics_ which is
available in print or online [0]. Does anyone know how this compares to it?

[0]
[http://hades.mech.northwestern.edu/index.php/Modern_Robotics](http://hades.mech.northwestern.edu/index.php/Modern_Robotics)

~~~
cbames89
Very different focus in Modern Robotics. I've used Modern Robotics in the past
to teach a course on robotics fundamentals. It's fundamental in that it covers
problem definitions, and some basic solutions to those problems. It gets a
little deeper than others in that it goes into an exponential representation
for certain operations.

------
Animats
I look forward to seeing it finished. All the classical stuff is there, but
when you get to the hard parts, like the Inverse Dynamics Control and Joint
Impedance Control sections, they're just headings without content.

~~~
andrewnc
I bet if we check back in mid November, much of the information will be there.

------
melling
Here’s an interview with Russ. Starts at 4:30

[https://youtu.be/A22Ej6kb2wo](https://youtu.be/A22Ej6kb2wo)

